# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  A Pair of Pterophyllum altum

## diego

Hello to all, here I present to this pair(couple) of pterophyllum altum, that live in an aquarium of 300 liters for more of 2 years .

----------


## mictok

Wow,stay at big mansion for the last 2 years,so fortunate.Any spawn activity so far?

----------


## barmby

diego, wonderful  :Smile:  i like this type of deep tank with lush overgrowth of plants

----------


## Interestor

is it a 4ft planted tank ?

awsome  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## diego

Hello , 
mictok ,not, until now, no eggs , these fish should not be in a hurry ,just recently become adults .Thank you.
Thank you very much barmby , I try to display too naturaly unless I can put their hands inside ,only the essentials.
sorry, Interestor , I do not understand English very well, I think you mean the length of the aquarium? the length is 120cm = 4ft . is it? 
Thank you.
regards

----------


## Interestor

Sorry, was refering to the size of your tank.

looks like your plant is over-crowding ? 


CHeers..

----------


## diego

> was refering to the size of your tank.


OK  :Well done:  120 cm




> looks like your plant is over-crowding ?


may be that if


Regards

----------


## hkh

Nice Altums in a big tank...  :Smile:

----------


## diego

Thank you hkh .
More photos of the altums and of the aquarium:

The beginning




Today



The inhabitants

----------


## David Moses Heng

drooling.... :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## Augustine_81

Simply outstanding !!! 
Hope to accomplish that in near future bro. 
Thanks for sharing !!!

----------


## diego

Altum lover76 , Augustine 81 ,thanks you very much .
It's a pleasure sharing .
Regards

----------


## danfoo

wow... thats.. very nice.. im a beginner and am starting my own tank too. Hope can reach your level and not kill any angels.. haha

Simply love those angels and the fauna. The tank is fantastic.  :Smile:

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

very beautiful angelfishes, sorry but not P. altum.

See possibly the video on my website.

In any case all the very best with thyese beauties,

always

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## diego

Thank you Heicko , but 
¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿not ALTUMS????????????????????????????

sorry but I disagree with you,
you know FINARAMA? are the best site and expert in Pterophyllum , in this site assured me his administrator , that there are authentic ALTUMS ORINOCO , this men are venezolan , and a expert in PTEROPHYLLUM .
Look these pictures.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

the first 13 photos of this lòast set of pictures are definitely P. altum, the last 3 do not look like P. altum.

I write also at Finarama, have a look.

Thanks and best regards I just colected them again in the Atabapo and in the Inirida last November/December, see my website.

Best regards and all the best for the nice fishes,

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## diego

Hi Heiko ,
Sorry but ,the photos are of the same fish , just bought 6 fish and those on the photo 5 (in that picture there is also a P. leopoldi).




> I write also at Finarama, have a look.


excuse my forgetfulness.
Then you know Edgar Ruiz?


I'll have a look to your page 
thank you 
regards

----------


## Slash

Thanks for sharing Diego.

Nice tank setup.

----------


## eiko85

Diego Very nice setup thank for sharing. :Angel:

----------


## diego

Slash , Eiko85 (beautiful bettas) , thank you for your comments . :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## stormhawk

Again, muy bonito Diego.  :Well done: 

The pair of angels are stunning, and the tank itself is done very nicely. I too believe that you have a pair of Pt. altum in your tank, but if they are not, it does not matter. Because they are beautiful and that is enough.  :Smile:

----------


## diego

Thank you very much Stormhawk , and sorry for taking so long to answer.
I'm sure there are Pterophyllum altum Orinoco.
thank you 
regards

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi Diego,

if you look closely you can easily see that these pictures do NOT show all the same fish/species. The lower ones (the last 3) all those shown angels have 4-6 bands in the tail, and the upper only 2-3 (as in the real P. altum). This is just one of the details...

But you know, believe what you want and in any case these are nice angelfishes.

best regards

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## StanChung

Diego's has said they are the same fish. Could it be that the bars on the tail split as they age?

----------


## StanChung

I checked all pics of my angelfish that looks like altum. All have 4-6 bars on tails at 1.5" body size upwards.

my 2cm body size altums appears to have 2-4 bars but all grow up to have 4-6 bars.


Even Amano's 'altums' have 4-6 bars on tail.- 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/...405f6145_o.jpg

In fact I can't seem to find any adult altum pics that don't have a lot of bars on the tail!  :Knockout:

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Dear Stan,

it sounds somekind of strange, normally the bars should not alter (or maybe it is a hybrid?).

I collected many P. altum's in the upper Orinoco drainage and everyone had, in juvenile and adult stage 3-3 bars in their tail.

Amano does not have the real P. altum, he has those fishes from the Rio Negro, those been bred around the world and sold as P. altum. I looked several times at his fishes, they are very nice 8as yours are), but not altums.

best regards
Heiko
www.aquapress-blheer.com

PS: Did you look at my video?

----------


## diego

I think they're ALTUMS, but you are the expert and I will not discuss ,Thanks for showing us something we did not know.
best regards

----------


## barmby

Diego, you sum up everything  :Smile:  cheers

----------


## StanChung

> Dear Stan,
> 
> it sounds somekind of strange, normally the bars should not alter (or maybe it is a hybrid?).


Hi Heiko, 
Highly possible, if what you say below is true.





> I collected many P. altum's in the upper Orinoco drainage and everyone had, in juvenile and adult stage 3-3 bars in their tail.
> 
> PS: Did you look at my video?


I had a look at the video, and also the image in the link here-
http://www.aquapress-bleher.com/inde...mart&Itemid=45

For everybody's benefit I hope you don't mind I print screen the image accompanying the sale of the video.

The fish has 4 bars on the tail + 1/2 formed ones near the end points. So you maybe put a wrong photo on the site?

In your video sample, the fish [different one] has 3 bars on the tail. It also appears to be a juvenile.
YouTube- Pterophyllum altum.m4v

I've noticed my fishes come in many different moods. They can alter their stress bars expression in many different ways. Perhaps they could be doing tricks.  :Razz:

----------

